# Craftsman 358.795320 fuel parts pictures



## Karl52 (Jul 20, 2008)

I new at this, as you will tell quickly.

Just joined today. My weedwacker stopped running, starved out. I did tune-up: plug, air filter. Just happened to also have bought a new gas cap since the old one broke its tether. When I was looking into the gas tank to pull out the tether piece (that has been in there for 2 or 3 years, I found the fuel line was actually floating (had broke off).

So in the process of pulling off the tank. I found this strange green part. Not documented in the crappy picture in the owner's manuel.

I'm looking for some help on 1) how to get the new fuel lines back on and 2) what to do with the 'extra' part. (extra parts are a common problem of mine when fixing something.) Notice my arrow, I think the part gets stuck back in this piece.







[/IMG]

What is this part and any push you can give me on installing the lines would be appreciated. Thanks, Karl


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

That green thing... is a duck bill check valve. It came out of your old fuel cap, it's there to vent the fuel tank. It allows air to enter but keeps the fuel from spewing out. You do not need to worry about reinstalling it.

The other part plugs into the end of the return line in the fuel tank, that comes from the primer.


----------



## Karl52 (Jul 20, 2008)

To the 30yearTech, thank you so much for the response. I believe I understand. Now all I have to do is wait for the fuel lines to come in the mail and I'll see if I can get the weedwacker back and running. I'll let you know in about 5 days. Thanks again.


----------



## Karl52 (Jul 20, 2008)

*Picture of gas cap, don't see where duck bill fell out*

Take a look at the gas cap. I have the new cap and old cap in the picture. Just the simple tether break is all I see.

I don't see where that part could have fallen from or broke away at.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I would suspect that duckbill is from an old cap or it fell out of the one you have and the teather retainer was put back on without the duckbill in it.


----------



## Karl52 (Jul 20, 2008)

*Picture with fuel cap and duckbill*

OK, I have a new picture. I pulled the old cap apart and sure enough the duckbill was missing. In the picture you can see I placed the duckbill in the old cap, just for illustrative purposes. I was able to look at the new cap and see thru the slot for the tether (in good lighting) that the duckbill was, in fact, in place in the new fuel cap.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

*Looks like I am a little late*

Just got in from a day of floating down the river with the kids. 

I was going to tell you to check under the tether mount of your old cap to see if the valve was in place or not, or at least let you know thats where they belong, but looks like Hank (and you) beat me to it.

Wow, those are very clear and well focused pictures! What kind of camera are you shooting with?


----------



## Karl52 (Jul 20, 2008)

this is a Canon 40D, using an expensive lense (L glass) and shooting in macro mode. Then I ran the pictures into Photoshop and changed the highligting to accentuate what I needed everyone to see.


----------

